# local mud hole...



## cj5 buggy (Feb 24, 2008)

madison county has a little mud hole for folks to come and play in. unfortunatley the cameras batteries didn't last long. 






this hole where the chevy's stuck is the hole i couldn't get through either...




finally home.





i knew i should of stayed home... anyone want to help clean it up for me.


----------



## cj5 buggy (Feb 24, 2008)

couple more...




this montero did a good show, until it decided to play bumper cars with a full size chevy... the driver rear door will never be the same..




yes it's still cold up here when i got home it was 53* i'm glad i had my trusty hunting hat on.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2008)

A few hours of fun= twice as much cleaning,  It is still worth it


----------



## truckguy07x (Feb 24, 2008)

hey nice mud hole.
but imagine a 1989 chevy blazer sitting on 40's with a 10 inch lift and 6 inch body lift getting stuck all the way up to the hood...
i can have pics if yall wanna see?


----------



## contender* (Feb 24, 2008)

GOOD STUFF! Can't wait to get my CJ fixed!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Feb 24, 2008)

truckguy07x said:


> hey nice mud hole.
> but imagine a 1989 chevy blazer sitting on 40's with a 10 inch lift and 6 inch body lift getting stuck all the way up to the hood...
> i can have pics if yall wanna see?



i wana see


----------



## dsm454 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Were You On 441 Headed Toward  I20 At Around 12 Today


----------



## cj5 buggy (Feb 25, 2008)

Jmike said:


> where is that in Madison county?



it over on Neese-Commerce road between 106 and 98. 




truckguy07x said:


> hey nice mud hole.
> but imagine a 1989 chevy blazer sitting on 40's with a 10 inch lift and 6 inch body lift getting stuck all the way up to the hood...
> i can have pics if yall wanna see?



Yep... would like to see this...




dsm454 said:


> Hey Were You On 441 Headed Toward  I20 At Around 12 Today



Nope, from Comer to this spot i don't travel near 441... 

this is what it looks like going down the road...


----------



## truckguy07x (Feb 25, 2008)

yea this mud hole we got stuck in was pretty deep....


----------



## cj5 buggy (Feb 25, 2008)

nice stuck...

i just spent 2 hours pressure washing and didn't even put a dent in the mudd.


----------



## firewagon (Feb 26, 2008)

I love it when you guys show up at my car wash!!!
Some extra charges will apply.


----------



## Darcy (Feb 26, 2008)

GREAT pics!!! Wish we had somewhere to go like that!!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 26, 2008)

I really do not understand the need to do this.


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 26, 2008)

*what about ATVs?*

or is for autos only?


----------



## Darcy (Feb 26, 2008)

Randy said:


> I really do not understand the need to do this.



hey, i dont understand or share the desire to turkey hunt, but that doesn't mean other people can't enjoy it. 

Its just like any hobby, you kayak and fish Randy.... we like to ride our atvs and trucks in the mud. Yep, a hobby, an expensive one, but a hobby no less.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Feb 26, 2008)

*.*

this is on my great uncles farm.. "duck" he was probably sittin at the gate lol.. havent had a chance to get over there yet.. really want to.. did anybody make it across this week?


----------



## cj5 buggy (Feb 27, 2008)

12mcrebel said:


> this is on my great uncles farm.. "duck" he was probably sittin at the gate lol.. havent had a chance to get over there yet.. really want to.. did anybody make it across this week?



I talked to a few folks out thier who said it was family's property. Good Folks thats for sure... i left around 6:00 pm so not to sure if anyone made it after i left... but before that there was a few tried but no one made it. i need some 44's and i'll make it i tell ya... 

Randy... it's fun for me to go out and ride in my Jeeps with friends and family. i do this rather than sitting in a bar somewhere getting lit. so in the long run it keeps me out of trouble...


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 27, 2008)

Randy said:


> I really do not understand the need to do this.



Are you for real?

If you were to go sometime, I'm sure you'd have a fun time.  

Were there any landcruiser down there?  I had a '73 FJ40, and it was pretty tough to get stuck...actually never got it stuck and it went through some thick stuff.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 28, 2008)

I rode by there the other day on my way to Commerce and saw a few trucks out there. Appeared that they hadn't got started yet. How often they going to be doing that?

cj5 buggy, I saw your outfit last Saturday come through Danielsville. Me and my buddy were down at Dollar General and I saw you go by toward Athens. We were in a black '86 GMC Sierra 4X4 with a Ranger bass boat behind it. It was around 3:30PM.


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Mar 1, 2008)

cj5 buggy said:


> couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats down at callaways old pond,thats my freind on the fourwheeler next to the tractor..


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Bass... they said they do it every Sunday... for how long not to sure.. i doubt the green jeep will be back out thier though... i pent about 2 more hours with the pressure washer and it's still muddy... Momma aint happy...
 Saturday we were heading to an off road club meeting in Athens... first trip out after the 1 ton axle swap. 


but on a good note...
Mamma said i can get the scout ready for the mud...







oh yeah... anyone got some 2.5 ton running gear laying around?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got a buddy in Commerce who is/was building an old CJ for a rock-crawler. He was wanting to put in a late model Chevy Vortec TBI 350 in it so he'd have the benefit of fuel injection. I haven't talked to him in a month or so. He also has a '79 Bronco with 39.5 X 14.5 Swampers under it. He's been through a pond or 2 with it and I bet he'd like to come down there to the Neese Rd hole to play. I'll let him know.

Are you in the Classic City Offroad club?


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bassquatch said:


> I got a buddy in Commerce who is/was building an old CJ for a rock-crawler. He was wanting to put in a late model Chevy Vortec TBI 350 in it so he'd have the benefit of fuel injection. I haven't talked to him in a month or so. He also has a '79 Bronco with 39.5 X 14.5 Swampers under it. He's been through a pond or 2 with it and I bet he'd like to come down there to the Neese Rd hole to play. I'll let him know.
> 
> Are you in the Classic City Offroad club?



it's not really their club per say... they do go to the meeting and what not though... 

i know them guys pretty well.


----------

